# Usernames ?!?!



## capercowgirl

capercowgirl

I live in Cape Breton, Nova Scotia so I am a "caper" and cowgirl for obvious reasons


----------



## waresbear

wares is my last name and bears came from the cartoon carebears. When my kids were little they said they were "waresbears" not carebears and pretend they had rays of hearts glowing from their tummies like the carebears. I use waresbear as my online handle for everything.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Skyseternalangel

My horse's name is Sky
Everyone says I'm very nice
And I rescued him (and he rescued me)
And he's got a forever home with me.


----------



## MyQHBooger428

MyQHBooger428 I own a quarter horse his nickname is Booger  And my birthday is on 4-28 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

Country Woman 
I am a country woman living in a small country town


----------



## legyield768

Legyield768 
I just learned how to do a leg yield and idk about the numbers, lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick

mines pretty obvious...the main thing i do is work cattle and my favorite thing to do working cattle is roping...plus i used to work on my papas ranch during the summer.....


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Kayleeloveslaneandlana

Pretty easy to figure out lol. My names Kaylee and I call my horses lanee and Lana


----------



## DrumRunner

Guess.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

DraftyAiresMum

Drafty- Because my horse is half draft
Aires- My horse's barn name
Mum- British form of "mom"...not sure if I was feeling British that day or if it just sounds better with the first part than "mom" lol


----------



## OuttatheBlue

Outta the Blue is my geldings registered Paint name  I like it better than his Pinto registered name... Dolly's Thunderbolt xP

Interesting thread though!


----------



## WesternBella

WesternBella

Plain and simple:
My name is Isabella & I liked to be called Bella so.. : Bella
I ride western hahah 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RunJumpRide

Run, because I like barrels and galloping.
Jump, because I like to run hurdles in track.
Ride, well, because I love to ride. 
= RunJumpRide!


----------



## Country Woman

All unique names for sure


----------



## Brighteyes

Brighteyes!


I keep a list of my favorite words. Certain words just give me a good mental picture. "Bright" is some of my favorites. It's glamorous and shiney and sophisticated. Makes me think of a pretty peice of blue-green turquoise.

"Brighteyes" looked good together. I thought it looked nice when typed out (only when typed correctly; Bright Eyes or BrightEyes doesn't have the same effect on me).


I've also used "Brightstar", "BrightStarFading", and "Brightheart" as handles. Brighteyes remains me favorite because it looks the most balanced.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

DraftyAiresMum said:


> DraftyAiresMum
> 
> Drafty- Because my horse is half draft
> Aires- My horse's barn name
> Mum- British form of "mom"...not sure if I was feeling British that day or if it just sounds better with the first part than "mom" lol


Just wanted to add that HF is the only place I've used the handle DraftyAiresMum. Usually I go by "bassbonediva," which is almost ALWAYS mispronounced/misinterpreted. That one is bass (as in low or bass guitar), bone (as in tromBONE) and diva should be obvious. I was considered one of the best bass trombone (also called bass bone in the jazz vernacular) in the state of Arizona as a junior in high school, professionals included. I've used that handle since I started playing bass trombone as a sophomore in high school, since I was the ONLY female bass trombone player in the state of Arizona.


----------



## chaseranya

chaseranya
chaser- for can chaser (barrel racing)
anya- well that's my name


----------



## lucky2008

Lucky2008

Lucky is my horses name and he was born in 2008
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tennessee

I figure mine is pretty obvious. I live in Tennessee.


----------



## usandpets

Us - me and my wife (even though she's never on here)

and - connecting two parts

pets - we only have a few - 6 horses, 6 dogs, and 5 cats

There was another thread like this and someone read it as u sand pets instead of us and pets, lol. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sierrams1123

DrumRunner said:


> Guess.


I am going to guess SmartAss. 

Love Ya Snanders!


----------



## Hasufel

Hasufel:
From Tolkien's Lord of the Rings. You read it. 
(Clue though, it is a horses name in the book.  )


----------



## usandpets

DrumRunner said:


> Guess.


You smuggle drums or you run alongside them as they roll down a hill.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rachel1786

Rachel1786
Well my name is Rachel and my birthday is 1/7/86, I know I didn't really put much thought into it


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Hasufel said:


> Hasufel:
> From Tolkien's Lord of the Rings. You read it.
> (Clue though, it is a horses name in the book.  )


I was wondering if that's where your user name came from. lol They used a good-looking chestnut for Hasufel in the movies. Although I do have to say I preferred the flea bitten gray they used for Arod. :wink:


----------



## attackships

attack ships on fire, part of a quote from bladerunner


----------



## DrumRunner

sierrams1123 said:


> I am going to guess SmartAss.
> 
> Love Ya Snanders!



Slow, you know me all too well...we need to get together and ride sometime this week..




usandpets said:


> You smuggle drums or you run alongside them as they roll down a hill.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lol Nope, no smuggling here. :wink:

I barrel race and I got tired of seeing the 1000 ways people have used Can Chaser and Barrel Racer...Sooo I was trying to be different and not use "can chaser" or something like that.


----------



## Country Woman

very unique Drum runner


----------



## xxGallopxx

xxGallopxx
Gallop because my horse is a speed demon XD (Even though, sometimes he does take some kicking to get him to TROT. lol I love him  He's so versatile!) and the x's are just...There.


----------



## bubba13

Brighteyes said:


> Brighteyes!
> 
> 
> I keep a list of my favorite words. Certain words just give me a good mental picture. "Bright" is some of my favorites. It's glamorous and shiney and sophisticated. Makes me think of a pretty peice of blue-green turquoise.
> 
> "Brighteyes" looked good together. I thought it looked nice when typed out (only when typed correctly; Bright Eyes or BrightEyes doesn't have the same effect on me).
> 
> 
> I've also used "Brightstar", "BrightStarFading", and "Brightheart" as handles. Brighteyes remains me favorite because it looks the most balanced.


----------



## redape49

HAHA my username came purely form my oddly insane mind. Numbers and all.


----------



## LoveStory10

That movie makes me cry every time I see it bubba!

LoveStory10 - My mare's name is Love Story, and the very first day I met her it was exactly 10 in the morning :lol:


----------



## FlyGap

Flygap:
The narrow valley below our mountain has a spring where the old-timers had stills set up. That area was known as flygap because all the fruit drew in multitudes of insects, flies, butterflies, etc.... You had to ride through fast not to get bitten or have your horses go mad!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Newby32

I'm a newby and I'm 32 - very original of me. The cool thing is I get to stay 32 forever.


----------



## redape49

Newby32 said:


> I'm a newby and I'm 32 - very original of me. The cool thing is I get to stay 32 forever.


LOL hahahahah


----------



## sierrams1123

Bubba what does your mean?


----------



## bubba13

That I'm an unoriginal and uninspired idiot, namely, with a blank-slate head that couldn't come up with anything else when prompted.

I'm mozart or almost_mozart everywhere else, due to a wished-for high school nickname and my flute/piccolo playing.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

bubba13 said:


> That I'm an unoriginal and uninspired idiot, namely, with a blank-slate head that couldn't come up with anything else when prompted.


Awww...don't be so hard on yourself, bubba! I kinda like your user name. It's short and sweet and memorable.  And no, I'm not kiss a$$.


----------



## Falicity

ummmm Falicity is for (drum roll pleeeeeaasseee)... Falicity. my horse. go figure.



bubba13 said:


> That I'm an unoriginal and uninspired idiot, namely, with a blank-slate head that couldn't come up with anything else when prompted.
> 
> I'm mozart or almost_mozart everywhere else, due to a wished-for high school nickname and my flute/piccolo playing.


hey, if anything, you're more original and inspired than any of us doofuses here... we just have horse names, disciplines and morals for ours... you had the creativity to pull bubba out of a hat :lol: 

just another way to look at it


----------



## ZethaChance

I'm with Falicity! ZethaChance is for my two equine darlings, Zetha and...Chance!


----------



## Can He Star

Can He Star- my horses show name


----------



## brookebum

My old horse was called Brooke and I called her Brooke Bum, amongst other nicknames!
Dont have her anymore tho


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Dreamcatcher Arabians is for Dreamcatcher Arabian Horses LLC my business and ranch.


----------



## usandpets

DrumRunner said:


> Slow, you know me all too well...we need to get together and ride sometime this week..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol Nope, no smuggling here. :wink:
> 
> I barrel race and I got tired of seeing the 1000 ways people have used Can Chaser and Barrel Racer...Sooo I was trying to be different and not use "can chaser" or something like that.


I figured that but didn't want to give it away. I guess I was being what Sierra said - a Smart A$$, which is typical of me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Classy Horses

My username is a tribute to my first ever horse, Classy. She was a gorgeous chestnut with a huge heart. I miss her to this day, and so I remember her in my usernames. (and my email address)


----------



## Scoutrider

Mine's pretty obvious. My horse's name is Scout, and therefore I am the Scout rider. xD


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I'm boring. It's my monogram incorporated with the kind of horses my family has raised for 50+ years. 

I did almost use what my lesson kids call me but "The Showmanship Nazi" doesn't sound all that friendly lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## feistymomma

Well.... feistymomma comes from my last name which is Feist, and the fact that I am feisty. Plus I am a mom....so feistymomma.

Our farm name is Feisty Farm. We are very feisty people....literally.


----------



## Dresden

My username is the town Kurt Vonnegut writes about in Slaughterhouse Five as well as the name of a detective in a book series I enjoy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## racheld90

Racheld90

My name is Rachel
The d is for Drake, I LOVE Drake Bell
and my favorite number has always been 90 for some reason. I have used this user name for everything for years.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Mine is my "porn name"

A porn name is a name you would take if you happened to want to be a porn star. I do not know where I had heard this but mine turned out to be not bad , so I started using it for fun.

How to find your porn name?
You take the first pet you owned .... mine was my child horse named Taffy.
Then take the street where you grew up... mine was Clayton Rd.
Hence Taffy Clayton

My sisters names are Raisin Clayton, Cha Cha Clayton, and Popcycle Clayton.


----------



## FlyGap

Ha ha!
Then mine would have been "Roger Anaheim"! Not too sexy!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxGallopxx

Mine would be Fluffy Dawn :rofl: Gotta love cats!!


----------



## LoveStory10

Taffy Clayton said:


> Mine is my "porn name"
> 
> A porn name is a name you would take if you happened to want to be a porn star. I do not know where I had heard this but mine turned out to be not bad , so I started using it for fun.
> 
> How to find your porn name?
> You take the first pet you owned .... mine was my child horse named Taffy.
> Then take the street where you grew up... mine was Clayton Rd.
> Hence Taffy Clayton
> 
> My sisters names are Raisin Clayton, Cha Cha Clayton, and Popcycle Clayton.


Heehee, mine would have been Sassie Santie :lol::lol::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Rachel1786

Taffy Clayton said:


> Mine is my "porn name"
> 
> A porn name is a name you would take if you happened to want to be a porn star. I do not know where I had heard this but mine turned out to be not bad , so I started using it for fun.
> 
> How to find your porn name?
> You take the first pet you owned .... mine was my child horse named Taffy.
> Then take the street where you grew up... mine was Clayton Rd.
> Hence Taffy Clayton
> 
> My sisters names are Raisin Clayton, Cha Cha Clayton, and Popcycle Clayton.


Mine would be onyx, tony or shadow herman

Or if I do my first horse, Blue herman. Not very porn starish


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Mine one is kinda obvious :lol:

The porn star name idea is cool. I would have been 'Silky Heron' :mrgreen:


----------



## FlyGap

****!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck

Duffy is Duffy my mare.. and well.. duck because of her feet, her name for the first three months was duffy the duck on my yard, and then it stuck!! Now though her feet are looking better and straighter.


----------



## Saranda

Saranda is short for Sarandiel, which is a name I was called in some of my dreams. I liked it so I started using it as my own.


----------



## Poseidon

I work as a wrangler at a summer camp. My favourite horse in the herd owned by the camp is a mare named Poseidon (most often called Po, as am I on here), who earned her name because she is a horse and she loves to swim.


----------



## lilruffian

Mine is lilruffian (aka little troublemaker) but mainly i chose it because of the famous racing filly, Ruffian


----------



## SMCLeenie

SMCLeenie

I go to school at *S*aint *M*ary's *C*ollege and my nick name is Leenie



> Mine is my "porn name"
> 
> A porn name is a name you would take if you happened to want to be a porn star. I do not know where I had heard this but mine turned out to be not bad , so I started using it for fun.
> 
> How to find your porn name?
> You take the first pet you owned .... mine was my child horse named Taffy.
> Then take the street where you grew up... mine was Clayton Rd.
> Hence Taffy Clayton


Mine would be Lucy Jerry, haha not very good.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

My porn name would have been Jerry Nunnery.... yeah.... super church sexy LOL



Dresden said:


> My username is the town Kurt Vonnegut writes about in Slaughterhouse Five as well as the name of a detective in a book series I enjoy.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I KNEW IT!!!!! *pats self on back*


----------



## Amber and Mac

My username is well.. My name AND my horse's name. I know, I'm super creative. My username isn't anything special ;p I love my boy, Mac, so I decided to use his name.


----------



## Jessabel

Jessabel is a nickname given to me by someone I have a lot of respect for. 

My porn name would be China Melody. xD


----------



## With Grace

Mine is the name of the horse I lease, Grace, but also the way I hope to someday ride, i.e. "with grace" or graceful...


----------



## Brighteyes

Taffy Clayton said:


> Mine is my "porn name"
> 
> A porn name is a name you would take if you happened to want to be a porn star. I do not know where I had heard this but mine turned out to be not bad , so I started using it for fun.
> 
> How to find your porn name?
> You take the first pet you owned .... mine was my child horse named Taffy.
> Then take the street where you grew up... mine was Clayton Rd.
> Hence Taffy Clayton
> 
> My sisters names are Raisin Clayton, Cha Cha Clayton, and Popcycle Clayton.


 
Gussie Maple. That actually sounds sorta sexy. :lol:


----------



## loveduffy

loveduffy is how I feel about my horse Duffy


----------



## Medh

Medh is gaelic for she who is intoxicating lol  I'm kinda full of myself


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

Casey (my horse) 
Rocks .. 

Well.. Casey ROCKS!


----------



## Faceman

Face, or Faceman, is a nickname I have had for over 20 years. I was a "front man", in the oil business, then with the government, and finally as a banker, and picked up the tag from the old "A Team" TV series where Faceman (Templeton Peck played by Dirk Benedict) was the front man...


----------



## Country Woman

very interesting names and unique


----------



## feistymomma

Hmmmmmm.....my porn name would be Mousie Highland Center......kinda stupid, but could be kinda dirty.......lol ;-)


----------



## VT Trail Trotters

Well i dont work for but i do unofficial online recruiting for the Vermont Trail Trotters and i love the organization and they have gotten 50 miles of trails for southern Vermont trail riders. And the trails in the non winter months are horseback riders only. So i love the group and made the name for here VT Trail Trotters.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

I grew up riding saddlebreds and my pony is half ASB herself. They're such a squirrely breed, but I love them nonetheless ^^


----------



## DrumRunner

My porn name is awful lol...it's... Sophie District


----------



## bubba13

I think mine tops the unsexy charts at Pouches Regal.


----------



## Poseidon

You guys all lived on streets with names. My porn name would be Bowser Eighth.. Fail.


----------



## Cruiser

My name is cruiser because that's my best bud of a border collie's name is. 

Porn name is the worst of the all, Princess Beaver River!


----------



## Falicity

haha, i'd never heard of porn star names before this.... mine is either Dusty Whittaker or...

Midnight Whittaker!! Ka-chow! not bad, eh?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Poseidon said:


> You guys all lived on streets with names. My porn name would be Bowser Eighth.. Fail.


Mine would be a fail too Po, don't feel bad. "Buster 1250 North" has a nice ring to it huh? :lol:


----------



## DrumRunner

LOL If we did it by current address and pet (just using the dog) mine would be...Chloe Highway 96... That's a major fail. Who wants to be a highway?


----------



## bubba13

In THAT case, Bones Heaven. Hmmmmm....


----------



## Country Woman

mine would be Sam Street lol


----------



## ahalleyscomet

Hasufel said:


> Hasufel:
> From Tolkien's Lord of the Rings. You read it.
> (Clue though, it is a horses name in the book.  )


Aragorns horse is awesome!

And my username is after the comet that happens once every thousand years


----------



## newbhj

Because I just recently joined the hunter discipline...maybe someday I'll do jumpers xD
So "newb" because I'm new and hj for hunters and jumpers

Haha my porn name would be Smudge Maple...sounds sexy xD


----------



## Saranda

Mine would be Arthemis Maria - not bad, not bad at all!


----------



## feistymomma

Cruiser said:


> My name is cruiser because that's my best bud of a border collie's name is.
> 
> Porn name is the worst of the all, Princess Beaver River!


 
I personally think your porn name is the best of all!!!!:rofl:


----------



## Clayton Taffy

To Cruiser if you drop the "River" in your name you could be hired for your name alone!! Regardless of talent.


----------



## sierrams1123

Haha mine would be Will Janeru.....not very sexy.


----------



## nuisance

Nuisance.... only nickname I've ever had!:-|


----------



## Country Woman

nuisance said:


> Nuisance.... only nickname I've ever had!:-|


Cute name


----------



## VanillaBean

VanillaBean is my pony mare's show name.

My name would be Ashes Farnum. Lol


----------



## blue eyed pony

blue eyed pony... because my pony (HORSE! she will be a HORSE!) has a half-blue eye.

edit; and which street name? LOL I've moved about 7 times (I'm 17) so I didn't really "grow up" anywhere in particular.


----------



## nuisance

Country Woman said:


> Cute name


My BF's dad, who gave me that name, didn't think so! lol


----------



## Country Woman

my nick name as a child was Porky 
and now hubby calls me Suggy


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Blue eyed pony, I lived on clayton road from birth to college so that was my only choice. 
I guess you are lucky you can pick the street name you like the best out of the seven.


----------



## poundinghooves

Well, a long time ago I read a book I loved called Pounding Hooves (about a high-strung Arabian- I think it was an Arabian). And I love the sound of pounding hooves so that's how I got my name


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Uhh, mine is sort of self-explanitory. All thanks to my Appy's... Appy-tude.


----------



## Cruiser

Thanks for liking my porn name, the place I lived wasn't really a street in the normal since it was a place that happened to be only a small road. I was only 3 when I got my cat Princess, I was dad's little Princess so I wanted to have a little princess too. 

So you get Princess beaver, sounds like I got buck teeth.


----------



## COWCHICK77

I am jealous of "Princess Beaver" thats awesome....

Mine is "Squeaker Hwy" not cool....


----------



## Cowriey

Cruiser said:


> So you get Princess beaver, sounds like I got buck teeth.


hahaha or you cater to some odd fetish loll

my username is my nickname which my friends call me cause i always have a cowrie shell choker or bracelet on.

and my porn star name would be Sadie Dogwood. It's not exciting =/


----------



## Northernstar

My mare is an American Quarter Horse, and her registered name is, Ms. Northern Star - Star is her barn name. Appropriate for 2 reasons, as she was foaled and has lived in Northern MI her entire life, and as for the reason for "Star", well, looking at her forehead...


----------



## Kawonu

Taffy Clayton said:


> Mine is my "porn name"
> 
> A porn name is a name you would take if you happened to want to be a porn star. I do not know where I had heard this but mine turned out to be not bad , so I started using it for fun.
> 
> How to find your porn name?
> You take the first pet you owned .... mine was my child horse named Taffy.
> Then take the street where you grew up... mine was Clayton Rd.
> Hence Taffy Clayton
> 
> My sisters names are Raisin Clayton, Cha Cha Clayton, and Popcycle Clayton.


Mine woulda been Froggy LivedOnTooManyStreets XD


----------



## SorrelHorse

Did we have a similar thread awhile ago? I thought I posted the story before but I don't see my post, unless I missed it?

Anyway...

When we first bought Jester, my trainer always forgot his name. So she always just said "That damned sorrel horse." 

Soon I was just "that damned sorrel horse's owner."

Which eventually came into my stage name, "Sorrel", which I don't use anymore but have definately considered using it again. My friends for a long time called me "Sorrella" (Sorrel + Cinderella = Sorrella).

But, for now,I'm just that Sorrel Horse's mom ;D


----------



## Kawonu

I thought I had posted my meaning here, but... mine is simply my last name.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Stoddard... Froggy Streets is good!


----------



## Country Woman

Sorrel Horse 
your Paint is stunning


----------



## Snizard93

Well as well as horses, I am also kinda crazy about reptiles.

So.. snake + lizard = snizard

I was born in 1993


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

If we're gonna go into porn names, mine would be "Trixie Palomino." If we did it by current animal/road, I'd either be "Aires Fawn" or "Cash Fawn." I think I like "Trixie Palomino" better. lol


----------



## SorrelHorse

Country Woman said:


> Sorrel Horse
> your Paint is stunning


 
Thank you so much  He loves getting compliments!


----------



## Rascaholic

My gelding is named Rascal and I am addicted so Rascaholic worked LOL.

My porn Name would be Lady FranMar ROLF to funny


----------

